# Pegasus/unicon say WHAT



## markadoodle (Nov 11, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Lol. So the tittle probally made you think "What the heck!" But I recently bought a white Mini mare that trust me more than anyone or thing so I was thinking today maybe I should do Costume with her, then as she came "flying" around the corner of the field it hit me... she would be ADORABLE as a Pegasus, so this is whhy I post... how would I make wings for a Mini horse? [/SIZE]

||| If yu know how to make a horn that would be cut as well|||

Her |-Brezzey-| and ~her~ herd |lol shes definetly not the "packs" leader|


----------



## miniwhinny (Nov 11, 2009)

You want her to be pegasus (wings) or a unicorn (horn)? Sorry you confused me asking how to make both?


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 11, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Preferably pegasus because unicorn is to easy, I am sorry for the confusing post.[/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny (Nov 11, 2009)

(of course...forget the lady lol)

I think shops like Michaels will sell feathers and as long as there's no rain or snow I bet you could use some thick cardboard as the wing base.

Hardest thing is camouflaging the girth you'll need to hold the wings in place but I bet you can use some more feathers to hide it


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks,, i wonder wut I could be


----------



## miniwhinny (Nov 11, 2009)

She's going to look stunning..she's so white





We're going to need pics of her.

Oh I'm not sure what you could be...maybe someone else can give you some good ideas. Are you doing this for a Christmas parade or just for future ideas?


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 11, 2009)

x-mas pics and future ideas


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 11, 2009)

She will make a beautiful pegasus or unicorn



.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just looked on ebay and they had some really neat angel wings



.The prices weren't to bad either.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 11, 2009)

I have tons of ostrich feathers (used to have ostriches) that would look great. The big problem with them is they are not totally white.


----------



## Marty (Nov 11, 2009)

I can help you out with some wings.

be right back ok?

Here you go: This is one version


----------



## dgrminis (Nov 12, 2009)

I dont show so I am not sure if there are rules about what you could be -- but could you go as a greek god... Such as Zeus?? Your outfit would just be basically a white toga with sandals and possibly a crown...

Your little mare is very pretty...

Good Luck!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 12, 2009)

You just missed out on the perfect opportunity...Halloween stuff was just on sale not too long ago. I have seen huge beautiful angel wings in the Halloween stuff.


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 12, 2009)

Thankyou for the help, the vids,and suggesstions and thank for the complement on my mare


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 12, 2009)

Lots of kids costumes have wings etc. Tinkerbell, angels etc. My kids have worn glossimer wings that would look awesome on that white pony. Ebay, target... I am sure you can find something that is designed for kids that would work perfectly.


----------

